# Where can i find a Starlist for S-Jumping ?



## xxlindeyxx (3 August 2012)

Hi does anyone know where i can see a startlist for the show jumping tomorrow ? Thank you


----------



## BobbyMondeo (3 August 2012)

doesnt seem to be up yet but will be here

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/jumping-individual/index.html


----------



## xxlindeyxx (3 August 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			doesnt seem to be up yet but will be here

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/jumping-individual/index.html

Click to expand...



Its ok i found it 

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/jumping-individual/


----------

